# Question



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

_Is there any truth to when MSP are either doing radar or otherwise and stopped in the breakdown lane or _

_parked in the section that splits the north and southbound traffic where a sign reads " For Emergency Vehicles _

_Only " that you must be visible to the public if in fact you are looking for speeders /eratic drivers / or is it simply _

_use your discretion, personally i like the element of surprise because afterall if you're speeding or driving like a _

_moron with no common sense, then you deserve to be stopped...Just curious._

_Stay safe out there folks and God bless ! _

_Coop_


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

Hey MTC thank you for your reply I appreciate it !


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah yes... The ol "Hide in Plain Sight". My understanding is if your screwing up, by the time you see the Cop, it's too late. He's gotcha..... Or so I've been told.


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

I agree Marks72 , when you see the cruiser the first thing that is said is "oh sh%t"


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> The reflecto-tape makes ALL cruisers "high visibility" anyway. But I do believe they're not allowed to "hide".
> 
> And it has nothing to do with "MSP" - it's all cruisers - regardless of department.


Huh?

Are you saying that cruisers are not allowed to hide when doing radar? That's absolutely false.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Why would I advertise my location when doing radar? Another urban legend.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah. And your parking lights must be on at all times. You can't sit on private property. The trooper has to wear his hat, and the radar will give you cancer.


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

csauce777 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Are you saying that cruisers are not allowed to hide when doing radar? That's absolutely false.


No, not at all i was simply curious i would expect you to hide thats why i mentioned the element of surprise which of course catches you off guard everytime.

I have always been big on the element of surprise,it has taken down the biggest and baddest.


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

Hank Moody said:


> As always............. You are a fucking DOLT.[/quotehere's
> 
> There's always one in the crowd , A "DOLT" huh ? ,well aren't you a pissa !


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

We are constantly getting offers from "concerned citizens" to use their driveways as a place to run a speed detail so there goes the no private property argument.

I've personally run LIDAR with another officer and we park in a restaurant parking lot and stand on the sidewalk, pointing people over. Even got a free awesome lunch from the restaurant out of it, and no fawkers it wasn't Taco Bell.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Even got a free awesome lunch from the restaurant out of it, and no fawkers it wasn't Taco Bell.


Usted no quiere que Taco Bell?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> Usted no quiere que Taco Bell?


Only when I'm slumming brother. And I'll take a three pack of the Doritos Tacos, for laxative effect only of course.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hank Moody said:


> Coop, when you dump leaves, do you put some of your mail in the bags to advertise who dumped it? Go back and hide in the useless word ASSociation thread and rack up your post count.


Oh Hank! Be nice he's a greenie! (supporting member)


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

Hank Moody said:


> In my City, I have to wear my "hat" backwards to blend in with other sidewalk urchins. Coop, when you dump leaves, do you put some of your mail in the bags to advertise who dumped it? Go back and hide in the useless word ASSociation thread and rack up your post count.


i think we're getting off topic !

close this useless thread, moody likes to talk it inflates his ego


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> In my City, I have to wear my "hat" backwards to blend in with other *sidewalk urchins*. Coop, when you dump leaves, do you put some of your mail in the bags to advertise who dumped it? Go back and hide in the useless word ASSociation thread and rack up your post count.


Almost spit my drink onto the keyboard, I've gotta remember that one.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Getting back in topic.... Is it true police officers have a monthly ticket quota and they get prizes for issuing the most tickets?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> Getting back in topic.... Is it true police officers have a monthly ticket quota and they get prizes for issuing the most tickets?


I furnished my yacht with the prizes I've earned. It's like those credit card programs, you build points and you have certain perks at certain points levels.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

I have had people say you have to have your parking lights on while your doing traffic enforcement. Never seen it written anywhere and I'm sure MSP Cpl. Spirlet would have taught us.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

niteowl1970 said:


> Getting back in topic.... Is it true police officers have a monthly ticket quota and they get prizes for issuing the most tickets?


Are you actually a cunt? Or only play one on the internet?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

This is, by far, the biggest coat-hanger abortion of a threat I've seen in six months on MC, and we're not even up to 2 pages. 

Exactly why I've found another hangout. Fuuuuuuuuck you tards.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GMass said:


> Are you actually a cunt? Or only play one on the internet?


You stay classy.... Feel free to take out your anger and bitterness on me instead of your co-workers or the community you serve. We wouldn't want you to end up as a police news topic. Stay safe and may The Lord protect you.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> Are you actually a cunt? Or only play one on the internet?


Da faq? Too much sugar this morning, it was a joke dude


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> Getting back in topic.... Is it true police officers have a monthly ticket quota and they get prizes for issuing the most tickets?


 I got a free toaster last month. This month some of the prizes are a serving set for 8


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not pulling the plug on this one YET...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> I am. Shitting on mods and people who actually contribute here will NOT be tolerated.


It's nothing a Pamprin and a cranberry juice can't cure.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Posting this for mtc...


----------

